# [ATI] Xpress200M i 3D

## Poe

Witam.

Od dłuższego czasu nie moge zmusić mojej nieszczęsnej karty - ati xpress200m 128mb w laptopie - do pełnego dzialania, by móc odpalić np. compiza czy jakąś grę. Zaczne od tego, ze zamknięte sterowniki odpadają - kolorowe paski, kiedy przelączam się z xów do konsoli, trzeba komputer resetować, poza tym i tak nie moge wymusić na nich direct rendering: Yes... Więc meczę się z otwartymi sterownikami. próbowalem według how-to na wiki, + jakieś temat na forum, ale nic nie wychodzi. xf86-video-ati testowałem i w wersji 'stable' z ~amd64 oraz skompilowałem z svn (9999). xorg-server jest w wersji 1.4-r2, x11-drm jest ostatni z ~amd64, libdrm tez był, ale również spróbowałem z cvs. nic. próbowałem takim sposobem

```

mkdir /usr/src/r300

cd /usr/src/r300

export CVSROOT=":pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/dri"

cvs checkout drm

cd drm

rm -rf shared

ln -s shared-core shared

cd linux-core

DRM_MODULES="radeon" make

cp *.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/drm

modules-update 

```

jednak przy DRM_MODULES="radeon" make wywala mi się na 

```

rm -f linux

ln -s . linux

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-ck1/source  SUBDIRS=`pwd` DRMSRCDIR=`pwd` modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-ck1'

  CC [M]  /usr/src/ati/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o

In file included from /usr/src/ati/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

/usr/src/ati/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:44:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/ati/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/ati/drm/linux-core] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-ck1'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

mesa z cvs przeszla

```

cd /usr/src/r300

export CVSROOT=":pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/mesa"

cvs checkout Mesa

cd Mesa

echo 'DRM_SOURCE_PATH=/usr/src/r300/drm' >> configs/linux-dri

make linux-dri-x86  # on AMD64 this should be: make linux-dri-x86-64

cp -a lib/r300_dri.so /usr/lib/modules/dri/       # on xorg-x11

cp -a lib/r300_dri.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/  # on xorg-server

mkdir -p /usr/lib/opengl/mesa-cvs

ln -s /usr/src/r300/Mesa/lib /usr/lib/opengl/mesa-cvs/lib

ln -s /usr/src/r300/Mesa/include /usr/lib/opengl/mesa-cvs/include 

```

xorg.conf wyglada tak

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "glx" # libglx.a

   Load  "dri"   # libdri.a

   Load  "drm"   # libdrm.a

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "xtt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "hpzt11xx"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Option          "AGPMode" "4"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "True"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

         Option "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

         Option "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill" 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group      0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

mimo tych wszystkich zabiegów, ustawień i innych w glxgears mam ~500fps, a glxinfo daje

```

# LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4d 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

any ideas?

acha, odpalenie compiz-fusiona konczy sie tym, ze mam splasha CF, ale potem wszystko jest białe (kursor jest, gdzies sobie kilkam, nawet raz kilkajac na oslep odpalilem sobie playerka i muzyczke ,ale nic nie widzialem  :Wink:  )

no i jeszcze dristat i drmstat. pierwsze pokazuje

/dev/dri/card0 

natomiast drugie nic.

----------

## random_hero

Jeszcze miesiąc temu miałem na tej karcie działające DRI oraz AIGLX + Compiz-Fusion (oczywiście na najnowszych sterownikach ati). Teraz używam Ubuntu i wszystko działa jak w Gentoo, nie miałem żadnych problemów ani tu ani tu, więc uruchomienie tego jest możliwe. Działała hibernacja (za to teraz w Ubuntu nie działa...) i z przęłączaniem do konsoli zero kłopotów z tego co pamiętam. Wiem, że to żadna pomoc, ale widocznie da się zmusić do działania.

Co do otwartych sterowników to kiedy interesowałem się kilka miesięcy temu nie działały na tej karcie.

No ale z tego co właśnie znalazłem to być może działa:

 *Quote:*   

> The Radeon IGP chipsets do not have discrete video ram. They share system ram much like the Intel i8xx chips, and VIA/S3 ProSavage/Twister chips. There is support for 2D and 3D acceleration for the IGP chipsets in DRI and Mesa CVS. There is experimental 3D for Xpress 200M Northbridge integrated GPUs (june 2007).

 

źródło: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon?highlight=%28CategoryHardware%29  :Shocked: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Poe, zobacz mój xorg.conf i to co mam zamaskowane w /etc/portage/package.mask:

```
=x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3

=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r1

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2

=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3

=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.433
```

3D na własnościowych ati-drivers cieszę się od roku.

Nie rozumiem dlaczego to u Ciebie miałoby nie działać.

----------

## Poe

ok. po malej przerobce mojego xorg.conf na zamkniętych sterownikach ładnie dziala rendering, glxgears juz smiga na ~1700fps,  a jak jeszcze troche pokombinuje to odpale tego nieszczesnego compiza, jednak nie dam jeszcze SOLVED, z tego wzgledu, iz na ati-drivers ciagle mam ten bug, ze jak przełącze się na konsolę z xow to natychmiast dostaję ekran pelen kolorowych pasków i moge juz tylko odpalic na nowo komputer, bo nic więcej nie zrobię, więc potrzebuje 2 rozwiązania. albo wymuszenie 3d na otwartych sterownikach, albo jakies obejscie zamkniętych. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

U mnie Compiz działał. Marna wydajność, ze spalających się okien cieszyć się nie dało  :Wink:  ale... śmigało  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

ciekawe.... teraz mam segfaulta w compizie....

----------

## Poe

i kicha. przy próbie odpalenia compiza wg how-to wywala mi 

```

Missing GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

```

w how-to zalecają by odpalic compiza tak

```

env LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace ccp

```

jednak tutaj juz mi segfaultuje.... efekt przy 0.6.0 i z svn (9999)

----------

## random_hero

Mi udało się go odpalić dopiero przez:

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=true compiz.real --replace --sm-disable ccp &
```

----------

## Poe

segfault, poza tym nie mam takiego czegos jak compiz.real.. cóż to?

----------

## random_hero

 *Quote:*   

> compiz is a wrapper around the real compiz.real binary that automatically sets up everything needed to properly run compiz on a Debian system.
> 
>        In  order to use the X server’s accelerated indirect rendering (AIGLX) capabilities, the wrapper will call compiz.real with the necessary command-
> 
>        line arguments.

 

Źródło: man compiz .

(Debian tam na górze bo mam chwilowo Kubuntu.)

----------

## Poe

mam dziwne wrażenie, ze nie ma compiz.real, ani jako polecenie, ani jako paczka... faktycznie, przegladajac google jest co nieco o tym, ale nigdy nie na Gentoo. cos przeoczylem? poza tym cos czuje, ze nawet to nie pomoże..

----------

